

HN meet-up at JavaOne - smoyer

Taking advantage of the thriving conversation regarding PG's Java predictions, I'd like to invite anyone who's interested to meet-up at JavaOne.  Propose times and places and we'll see if there's a consensus.
======
smoyer
The other conversation is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4504375>

~~~
smoyer
I just checked my schedule and I think the best chance for me attending would
be Sunday night after the keynote (it ends at 7:00PM) or Wednesday after
5:30PM. Tuesday would be almost undoable as I've got sessions until 8:30 and
my hotel is in Oakland.

Anyone else?

